# My First TNR



## ptnfl (Jan 20, 2007)

Hello Everyone,
I'm (hopefully) going to trap and have spayed or neutered for my first time this weekend. I have two traps that were loaned to me and 3 strays/ferals (don't know yet) that have been coming around for about 2 months. They pretty much hang out in my back yard and on my patio for the most part now. If they do go off at night, I wouldn't know because they are always there waiting in the morning for the food.
The clinic will take them Sat a.m. and keep them for a couples days to heal and then I can released them back to my yard.

Any special tips from anyone as far as transporting. I'm sure they are going to be scared. Is it better to trap during the morning or evening, or does it matter?

Thank you.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Trap them when you can take them immediately to the vet for their procedure.

When I transported feral PrettyGreenEyes, she was in the trap and frightened. I covered the entire trap with a towel. In the back of the SUV I placed a layer of plastic garbage bags and then placed a folded, large fluffy towel to sop up any liquid accidents and placed her trap on that.

Best of luck,
h


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

-
http://www.peninsulacatworks.org/tnr/trapping.php 

There is lots of great information here, and other helpful links.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Let us know how things go. Kudo to you for doing this. Jeanies website is pretty complete with info of everything youll need to know.

When I release them I always feel so good. Its like I know Ive made a difference in their lives. Ive made it better.


----------



## md1848 (Nov 14, 2006)

For my first TNR, I trapped a feral mom about three months ago. Just two weeks after she got in the middle of trapping her kittens. I wasn't sure I could trap after that experience and it wasn't easy. But trapping Libby was successful.

She had to be at the mobile clinic at 7:30 so I was told to not feed or water after 10pm. I wasn't able to get a loaner trap and ended up trapping her in a borrowed parrot travel cage. Not an ideal situation. Plus the other two ferals kept going into the cage and eating the bait food. Finally, around 8pm we got the door slammed shut on just her and then moved her to the garage. 

I put the cage onto newspaper and put a towel on top of the cage. When I checked on her 30 mins later, she had shredded the newspaper and towel. And she was really mad. I removed what was left of the towel. I checked on her every couple of hours and she was so mad that I was scared at times. She messed in the cage and it was a battle for me to try to clean out what I could. 

The next morning she was a little calmer but so pitiful with the howling. Finally, when it was her turn at the mobile clinic, she scared the assistant so much that they told me I wouldn't have to wait until the regular 3pm pick up. They would call me as soon as she was ready. I picked her up at noon. She spent the rest of the day and night so groggy. I only went near the cage three or four times to make sure she was still alive. 

I was supposed to turn her loose into the backyard at noon, but by 7am she was alert again and knew she was trapped. She had pulled another towel in the cage and shredded it. The howling was terrible so I let her out 30 mins early. Since it was July 4th and the neighborhood behind us sets off fireworks all day and for the next week after, I felt bad that she was still kind of doped up, but thought that the earlier in the day would be better than at dusk when the fireworks were just starting.

Earlier that morning, her older kitten, Grin, had caught a large lizard on the patio. After awhile the other feral, Todd, took it away from him. When I put Libby and the cage out on the patio, Todd was laying under the table with lizard. I waited ten minutes for her to figure out that she was in familiar territory before I opened the cage door. She darted out of the cage, slapped Todd, grabbed the lizard and ran off into the woods. I honestly felt that I would never see her again. 

Two days later she was there in the morning to eat with Grin and Todd. Last week, nearly a year after she showed up on my patio, I put a treat into my hand and she licked all my fingers and then ate the treat. We do this once or twice a day now. So, she doesn't hate me that much anymore.

My suggestions are if you think after you trap that the cat is truly feral or really freaked, just put it in the dark and don't cover the cage with cloth. After I saw that Libby had shredded the towel, I worried that she must have ingested most of the material and that might interfere with her recovery. I almost didn't take her b/c I was worried about what she'd eaten. But I was more concerned that she'd get pregnant again or that I couldn't trap her again. So I took our chances and we got lucky.

I learned so much from this website. Also that everyone's experience (and every cat) is different. Just do the best that you can and you will do well. And after your first time, even if it doesn't go exactly as planned or textbook, it is very rewarding. 

Good luck to you.
mel


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

md1848 said:


> I learned so much from this website. Also that everyone's experience (and every cat) is different. Just do the best that you can and you will do well. And after your first time, even if it doesn't go exactly as planned or textbook, it is very rewarding.


You are absolutely right. Go with the flow. Adapt to each situation. Your kitty has a strong willingness to survive. Shes a fighter. This is good. Thanks for posting your experience. Its so encouraging.

Its is so sweet the bond and trust she is developing with you.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I think so too! It must really warm your heart! I'm glad the forum has been helpful to you.


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

I love hearing successful TNR stories.  I agree, every cat is different. I've always covered mine with towels, which calmed them down a lot, and none of them ate them. So go with your best judgment.

I think the mess is probably universal, though. It's so aggravating trying to keep their cages clean, when all they do is throw litter all over the place and pee/poop in whatever bedding you give them. I think their attitude is, "If I have to be stuck in here, the human is going to pay." :lol:


----------



## md1848 (Nov 14, 2006)

Hope that you will let us know how it went with trapping and transporting the ferals/strays. I have two more ferals (both males) to transport for the CatSnips program. 

I hope you had lots of luck over the weekend with TNR. I know that it wasn't easy.

Take care.
mel


----------



## ptnfl (Jan 20, 2007)

*So Lucky we Got Two*

Thank you all so much for your help and support. Sat. morning we set the two traps and managed to get two of the 3 Ferals that live in my yard. I was so surprised that we were able to get a second one. After we got the first one we moved him around the front of the house so the other two would not hear him crying. A few minutes later one of the others came to eat and we got him. I took them directly to the clinic Sat morning and I am supposed to pick them up tomorrow night (both males). 

Now this third one is REALLY giving me a problem. I tried to get him this morning because there is a lady that works at the clinic on Sun morning (even though it's not officially open) and she would be willing to accept this cat up until 11:00 a.m. We tried for 3 hours to get this little guy/girl, but were not successful. I was hoping to get him before the other two come home tomorrow night because if they decide they don't hate me so much now and they'll stick around, I don't want them to get in the way of trapping the one that's left to get. In event, my DH will try again tomorrow morning when I leave for work. 

By the way, I put a towel over the two furbabies cages that I was able to get and the ride in the car to the clinic was as if I was riding alone. I'm so thankful for that. 

OK, everyone. Wish me luck for this next one. I really do think he is going to be a challenge esp since he was there when the other two were trapped. He seems to be on to it and he's very cautious. I feel sorry for him because he's all alone now. Those three pretty much hung out together all day. I really do appreciate everyone's help and tips.
I will keep you posted.
Donna


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I wish you the best of luck! It's better to skip a meal so that the feral to be trapped is really hungy. However, with the other two coming home, I know this will be difficult.


----------

